# Cruise to Poole Quay Friday 30 June



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

It would be great if we could all meet at the Sir John Barleycorn Pub which is located approx 150 yds south from Junction 1 of the M27 - see attached map.
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.s...=4&ar=Y&mapp=newmap.srf&searchp=newsearch.srf

Those travelling from London and the North can from their own cruises and plan to meet here for 4.30p.m.

From here we will leave at approx. 4.50 - 5p.m to enable enough time through the rush hour and holiday traffic.

Can you please post if you will be joining the cruise and also forward to me your mobile numbers should some be stuck in traffic.

Dont forget your PMR radio's, suntan lotion and beer money


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Can anyone:

A. give me a lift?

B. tell me where I can park my non-TT that isn't too far to walk to the Quay?

C. lend me their car

Guy


----------



## BillP (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll be there at the SJB for 4.30
see pm for my mobile


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I'll try to arrive early enough to have a drink this time before we head off to Poole.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Should be crusing with NaughTTy and WAS, not sure what the plans are yet.

Hope the weather stays like this [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Likewise, thebears, I'll join you three and we'll all meet you the rest of you at SJB.

Looking forward to it!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Should be crusing with NaughTTy and WAS, not sure what the plans are yet.
> 
> Hope the weather stays like this [smiley=sunny.gif]


The plans are........

(If it's OK, I'll use this thread to plan my cruise to the SJB - Saves having to keep watching too many threads.)

Dale and Was - I plan to leave my place as early as possible. Last year we left a little late and got held up in the horrendous south-bound traffic even before we hit the end of the A34 - then again, it was fun chatting to Jay and Terri on the way down and we still beat the others to the Quay!! 

Plan to leave my house by *1:15pm* - Can you be at my place by 1pm?

Jay - where do you hit the A34? And is there any where we could meet? I was thinking possibly Chieveley services but I think it's a bit far out of your way (unless you're coming straight from Newbury?) Rough guess - we should get there by about 2:30pm(ish!)

Terri - *EDIT* - Not coming

This should give us time to get to the SJB Pub to meet the others and have a quick "refresh" before setting off on the final leg to Poole.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Can anyone:
> 
> A. give me a lift?
> 
> ...


You can come over to mine and come with me if you like Guy


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone:
> ...


Splendid, cheers Andy.

Will contact you nearer the time for plans

Guy


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Jay - where do you hit the A34? And is there any where we could meet? I was thinking possibly Chieveley services but I think it's a bit far out of your way (unless you're coming straight from Newbury?) Rough guess - we should get there by about 2:30pm(ish!)


Should be able to manage that  See you there!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

JayGemson said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Jay - where do you hit the A34? And is there any where we could meet? I was thinking possibly Chieveley services but I think it's a bit far out of your way (unless you're coming straight from Newbury?) Rough guess - we should get there by about 2:30pm(ish!)
> ...


Cool - I've got your number if we're going to be late.

Getting excited now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes, see you all there guys and gals, remember the restaurant dinner for later that we usually do is now cancelled.

We shall arrange something on the night instead.

J


----------



## 225sTTeve (Jan 13, 2006)

Is anybody else travelling west to Southampton, I'm coming down from Brighton and it would be good to join up with others for a mini cruise

Or am I all on my own


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Bump :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

er.....Ditto


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Anymore for anymore?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dont worry 'bout the rain guys, it is forecast

HOT AND SUNNY for Friday ! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Dont worry 'bout the rain guys, it is forecast
> 
> HOT AND SUNNY for Friday ! 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


its amazing what a day makes!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just to let people know, and hopefully get a full list of those meeting at the Sir John Barleycorn Pub, here's the list coming from 'Oop North' :wink:

NaughTTy & Mrs NaughTTy 
thebears & Miss Bears 
JayGemson 
was 
TTej

Be interesting to see who else is joining us there so we can see how many are cruising into Poole


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

HI PAUL ADD ME TO THE LIST. NEIL


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> HI PAUL ADD ME TO THE LIST. NEIL


Hi Neil - where will you be joining us - Chieveley Services?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Nice one Neil, we all look forward to meeting you.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will meet you all at the pub see you all there


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

HI PAUL I WILL MEET YOU ALL AT PUB. NEIL


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

neil millard tt said:


> HI PAUL I WILL MEET YOU ALL AT PUB. NEIL


OK mate - see you there


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Paul

What time are we leaving and where from? Also what route due to Oxford roadworks etc. We could pick a nice cross courty route to get down to the A34 near Didcot/Chively you like.

Cheers
Dale

PS [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Very Excited!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> Paul
> 
> What time are we leaving and where from? Also what route due to Oxford roadworks etc. We could pick a nice cross courty route to get down to the A34 near Didcot/Chively you like.
> 
> ...





NaughTTy said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Should be crusing with NaughTTy and WAS, not sure what the plans are yet.
> ...


 :roll:

Definitely going to miss out Oxford - could well go down the B4009 all the way to Chieveley if you like - Great road (apart from the pot holes!!)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

See you then, did think we said 12.30 on Sunday at AMD but 1.15 give me:

a) Longer lie in bed :wink: 
b) Longer to clean the TT  
c) More time for a bacon Sarnie :roll:

See you tomorrow.
Weather report


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> See you then, did think we said 12.30 on Sunday at AMD but 1.15 give me:
> 
> a) Longer lie in bed :wink:
> b) Longer to clean the TT
> ...


As early as you like really Dale - need to be at Chieveley to meet the others at 2:30 so maybe 1:15 is too late to leave - lets try to leave at 1pm then - I'll let was know too.


----------



## wilbur101 (May 12, 2004)

*I will definitely be there!*

If I get held up in traffic I'll call you Mark. FYI my batphone number is 07712 656566.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

i will see you all at SJB!

Wasi found the radios so ill bring the spare radio for you.


----------

